

Quantum mechanics enable pressure sensitive mobile devices - marklittlewood
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8504373.stm

======
marklittlewood
Very cool but they can't say who it is licensed to.

"In January, Japanese touch-screen maker Nissha also licensed the approach
from Yorkshire-based Peratech, who make the composite material QTC.

"However, as part of the licensing agreements, Peratech could not reveal the
phone, gaming, and device makers that could soon be using the technology to
bring pressure sensitivity to a raft of new devices."

Anyone know? Smells of Apple to me.

